
Ask HN: How does your team share files securely? - Michie
What do you use when you share access keys, passwords, secured files to your teammates?
======
snazz
For the current project I’m working on (it’s not technically software
development), we’re using NFS within a single subnet that every desktop is
hooked up to. The server is physically at the office and does not have
internet access. We have some confidential files (healthcare and legal
records) stored on it.

Since everyone has the NFS share mounted locally on their machine, simply
adding a single file makes it appear on every other machine, without much
overhead.

Encrypted backups are stored on- and off-site.

------
jon-wood
For files we use Google Drive, while shared access keys/passwords (where they
can't be avoided) are kept in 1Password, where we're able to create vaults
with different access rules so that only people who need them have access to
them.

------
Michie
Saw this at DO marketplace - bitwarden. Anyone else uses this?

Seems to be an alternative for LastPass and has a way to share encrypted
files.

------
coding-columbo
keybase.io seems good for that

~~~
facorreia
We also use keybase.

~~~
Michie
@coding-columbo and facorreia

Checking out keybase, it seems to be like an encrypted slack instead of a file
sharing platform.

Is there a way to just access their secure platform sharing without getting
inside the chatroom?

------
actionowl
For files we use PGP, and sometimes Manta (for big files).

For passwords we use LastPass Enterprise (and have no shortage of complaints
about it)

------
Faaak
For us (120 persons):

\- Passwords et al (API keys, ...): PrivateBin

\- Files (log files, ...): Lufi

\- Strange things: scp (between geeks).

All of them are self hosted with https

------
ignaces
google drive file stream for non-critical files.

a NAS connected to our LAN, for critical and confidential files. w/o internet
access.

designers use git lfs for sharing their work with the others.

------
cypherg
Google Drive, GPG, OpenSSL + Magic-Wormhole

------
kull
Google drive

